# Query on tracker mortgage



## CuriousGeorge (4 Mar 2019)

I took out a mortgage in 2005. In 2007 I moved it to another lender. They put me on a really high interest rate fixed at the time. I called about the mortgage in 2009 (with a month to go on the fixed rate - which I (my fault) didn't realise. The person in question advised me to buy myself out of the fixed rate which I did. I should then (confirmed by lender) have been offered a tracker. I wasn't. I wasn't even offered a list of rates, just offered one rate. I recently, two months ago requested a mortgage review rate and to my surprise was offered a tracker, as I should have been offered 10 years ago. But they are telling me that because I bought out of the fixed rate that time that I am not entitled to be part of the tracker pool?  Any opinions or advice? Thanks.


----------



## moneymakeover (4 Mar 2019)

What's the tracker pool?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (4 Mar 2019)

CuriousGeorge said:


> I moved it to another lender. They put me on a really high interest rate fixed at the time.



Just curious but why did you move to a really high fixed interest rate?


----------



## CuriousGeorge (4 Mar 2019)

Combination of bad advice and stupidity and ignorance on my part


----------

